# One hour recording sessions in November and December (57 and 74 piece orchestras)



## budapestscoring (Nov 4, 2013)

Budapest Scoring offers one-hour recording sessions on November 18/19 with 57-piece, and December 7 with 74-piece orchestras


*November 18/19
*
Line up

40 strings (12-10-8-6-4)

2 flutes (2nd doubles on piccolo)
2 oboes (2nd doubles on english horn)
1 clarinets
2 bassoons

2 horns
2 trumpets
2 trombones

3 percussions

1 Harp

Prices

1 hour with 40 piece string orchestra - $1800

1 hour with 57 piece full orchestra - $2100

*December 7*

Line up

50 strings (14-12-10-8-6)

2 flutes (2nd doubles on piccolo)
2 oboes (2nd doubles on english horn)
2 clarinets (2nd doubles on bass cl)
2 bassoons

4 horns

3 trumpets
4 trombones (1 bass)
1 tuba (bass tuba)

3 percussions

1 Harp

Prices

1 hour with 50 piece string orchestra - $1950

1 hour with 74 piece full orchestra - $2450

You can build your own orchestra. Prices include everything (studio, orchestra, conductor, printing, librarian in attendance, FTP upload, etc).

Remote session with Source Live (including video connection) so you can be anywhere in the world. 

Listen to our samples at www.budapestscoring.com


Contact me for more information.

Best,

Balint Sapszon
+1 (310) 908-9684
email: [email protected]
website: www.budapestscoring.com


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 5, 2013)

This looks cool.

Anyone want to do a split? Two pieces/two composers (me one of them, of course), or three pieces/three composers - if the pieces are short enough.....

Let me know if anyone is interested in splitting time for the December 7/74-piece orchestra.

Cheers.


----------



## jleckie (Nov 5, 2013)

What does an hour generally get you> 3 minutes?


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 5, 2013)

jleckie @ Wed Nov 06 said:


> What does an hour generally get you> 3 minutes?



I asked this, in regards to music where there is nothing overly complicated/virtuosoistic, and was told that they could do upwards of 10 min. That's probably on the upper end, but I could see getting three two-minute cues done, easily.


----------



## budapestscoring (Nov 5, 2013)

That's correct. We managed to record 10 minutes of relatively easy music many times, most recently to the Siberia TV series: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2935974/
You guys are welcome to share!


----------



## milesito (Nov 5, 2013)

Can we pay with Credit card?

Also can you take payment from two parties if we decide to share/split a session?


----------



## budapestscoring (Nov 5, 2013)

Unfortunately we cannot accept Credit Card payments. US check, cash payment or money transfer are preferred. Thank you for your interest though.


----------



## korgscrew (Nov 5, 2013)

For the 74 piece it works out at $33 a player ?!

Once you take into account engineer, studio hire etc, it must be a loss surely!?


----------



## Christof (Nov 5, 2013)

> For the 74 piece it works out at $33 a player ?!


Thats not so bad for one hour, I suppose they will record more than one hour in one day!

So this is a quite common rate here in Europe.


----------



## korgscrew (Nov 5, 2013)

Sure, but what about everything else included? Hire of stage, engineer etc?

I just find it interesting that it's so cheap!


----------



## Christof (Nov 6, 2013)

I guess it's some kind of promotional offer, I'm sure they don't have these prices over the whole year!
I guess this is some "happy hour recording" offer.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 6, 2013)

korgscrew @ Wed Nov 06 said:


> Sure, but what about everything else included? Hire of stage, engineer etc?
> 
> I just find it interesting that it's so cheap!



It is not interesting if you look at our money system. For the people who live there $ 33 is much more money than for us. You know it. In Budapest one earns an average of $ 750 a month.


----------



## budapestscoring (Nov 6, 2013)

Christof is exactly right. We offer one hour sessions when we already have sessions booked so we can work out a better price for our clients. Germancomponist is also right: the wages are lower in middle/eastern Europe. However the level of musicianship in Budapest is world famous.


----------



## Christof (Nov 6, 2013)

yes, cheap doesn't have to mean low quality.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 6, 2013)

Christof @ Wed Nov 06 said:


> yes, cheap doesn't have to mean low quality.



The word "cheap" is mostly used in connection with money, not with quality.


----------



## bryla (Nov 6, 2013)

I usually manage around 5 minutes recorded music pr hour in Budapest, but I've seen anything from 3 to 10 so yeah... write your music properly!


----------



## FriFlo (Nov 6, 2013)

@Gunther: Your limited English comes across quite insulting. 
This is the second time this week, where you called something cheap, which is not. I would say inexpensive or great deal in the future, as you wouldn't call musicians "billing" in German language either ...


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 6, 2013)

FriFlo @ Wed Nov 06 said:


> @Gunther: Your limited English comes across quite insulting.
> This is the second time this week, where you called something cheap, which is not. I would say inexpensive or great deal in the future, as you wouldn't call musicians "billing" in German language either ...



Ok, lesson arrived. Better to "think" in english when writing in english.... . I will add the word _inexpensive_ to my active vocabulary. 

Thanks!

o-[][]-o


----------



## budapestscoring (Nov 6, 2013)

I know you didn't mean to insult anybody  

RiffWraith is looking for somebody to share an hour with. Price with 74-piece orchestra for half hour is only $1225!


----------



## toomanynotes (Nov 8, 2013)

what if you had to go over 5-7mins..would you guys just get the job done or stop the clock and ask for more money?

you see i charge per session in my field of tuition and i generally go over quite regularly by 10mins to finish the lesson.

I hope you understand where i'm coming from here.

many thanks


----------



## Daryl (Nov 8, 2013)

toomanynotes @ Fri Nov 08 said:


> what if you had to go over 5-7mins..would you guys just get the job done or stop the clock and ask for more money?
> 
> you see i charge per session in my field of tuition and i generally go over quite regularly by 10mins to finish the lesson.


Whilst most players don't mind playing an extra couple of minutes just to finish a track, expecting them to so so, when they are paid by the hour (half or quarter hour for overtime) is just bad manners. I would expect the answer to be that you should pay for an extra quarter of an hour, if you want to go over by an extra 15% of the recording time. :wink: 

D


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 8, 2013)

Daryl @ Fri Nov 08 said:


> Whilst most players don't mind playing an extra couple of minutes just to finish a track, expecting them to so so, when they are paid by the hour (half or quarter hour for overtime) is just bad manners. I would expect the answer to be that you should pay for an extra quarter of an hour, if you want to go over by an extra 15% of the recording time. :wink:
> 
> D



+1

, and in addition donate them a case of beer. o/~


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 8, 2013)

Agree with Daryl. I did a remote session a few weeks back, and the players stayed an extra 5 min to finish the session. I made an offer to the contractor to pay some extra money, and was told that wouldn't be necessary. But it's nice to offer in a situation like that, and not - as Daryl said - to_ expect _them to keep playing.



germancomponist @ Fri Nov 08 said:


> , and in addition donate them a case of beer. o/~



And good beer - not cheap beer, like Michelob or Budweiser. That'd be an insult... :lol:


----------



## budapestscoring (Nov 8, 2013)

Officially we have to end the session after one hour however it happened many times that we stayed an extra 5 minutes to finish the piece. Think about this though: if we do three 1-hour sessions and they stay over 5-7 minutes after each session than it adds up. We cannot expect almost 80 people to work an extra 15-20 minutes for free. I can guarantee thought that we will finish the take even if it takes a few more minutes.

A case of beer...not a bad idea. I vote for Pilsner.


----------



## park bench (Nov 8, 2013)

> A case of beer...not a bad idea. I vote for Pilsner.


Preferably _after _the last session...


----------



## toomanynotes (Nov 10, 2013)

Daryl @ Fri Nov 08 said:


> toomanynotes @ Fri Nov 08 said:
> 
> 
> > what if you had to go over 5-7mins..would you guys just get the job done or stop the clock and ask for more money?
> ...



riiiight......

Dear god,

Arrogance right there...pls don't assume everyone likes a beer...that's just cheap.Nothing wrong with Wine, Whiskey or good ole cup of tea. Wink


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

toomanynotes @ Sun Nov 10 said:


> Daryl @ Fri Nov 08 said:
> 
> 
> > toomanynotes @ Fri Nov 08 said:
> ...


Arrogance? Where? If you're talking to me, then I'm giving you the benefit of my experience, having been working with professional orchestras for over 30 years. I hope that I've misunderstood. :roll: 

D


----------



## toomanynotes (Nov 10, 2013)

just ruffling your feathers ole boy. :D 

I'm a bloody musician too..see. Let be frank here...we don't exactly pick up bricks to build a house..its fun!

I was only inquiring bout the extra couple of mins. I know plenty of people out there that wouldn't hire a musician if he couldn't finish a couple of bars due to time restraints.
i can understand a few people being annoyed at 5 mins but 70+ Pro musicians collectively saying no??..I don't care if its $10 000 for a session but that would be astonishing imo. 

Now maybe i just can't afford it to risk it..well there you go. Sale lost. nothing gained...ever.


----------



## toomanynotes (Nov 10, 2013)

budapestscoring @ Fri Nov 08 said:


> Officially we have to end the session after one hour however it happened many times that we stayed an extra 5 minutes to finish the piece. Think about this though: if we do three 1-hour sessions and they stay over 5-7 minutes after each session than it adds up. We cannot expect almost 80 people to work an extra 15-20 minutes for free. I can guarantee thought that we will finish the take even if it takes a few more minutes.
> 
> A case of beer...not a bad idea. I vote for Pilsner.



Thank you Budpest, i will keep you in mind should i want to record anything.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

toomanynotes @ Sun Nov 10 said:


> just ruffling your feathers ole boy. :D
> 
> I'm a bloody musician too..see. Let be frank here...we don't exactly pick up bricks to build a house..its fun!
> 
> ...


No feathers ruffled. Not to worry.

I was only pointing out that asking for 6 extra minutes for no fee is actually $180 worth of work. Things are slightly different these days, but when I started in the profession it would be unheard of to play past the end of the session. The orchestra would stop and overtime would be negotiated. If one person said no, the answer was no.

Furthermore, the number of minutes of music would be carefully calculated and if it went past the Union negotiated total, another session fee would be triggered.

The other thing to remember is that studios (including staff) are usually paid by the hour, so extra could be charged for that.

D


----------



## toomanynotes (Nov 10, 2013)

Understood Daryl, i think musicians need protection from the big film jobs..but would be nice to have a looser stance for small part time composers doing it for their own enjoyment and fun? We can dream on.

Cheers


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 10, 2013)

We can dream on?

It is a wide field!

When I do recordings with my befriended orchestra I can let them play 20 minutes for free, no question. But this is because they know that I otherwise sell their work for best money. 

A give and take ... . And Daryl is right: The studio must be payed for its xy/ a hour prices.


----------



## budapestscoring (Nov 24, 2013)

We had a great session on November 19th with two fantastic composers who read this posting and booked 90 minutes. We still have availability for December 7th!!!


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Nov 24, 2013)

budapestscoring @ Sun Nov 24 said:


> We had a great session on November 19th with two fantastic composers who read this posting and booked 90 minutes. We still have availability for December 7th!!!



Ahhh why can't I just win the lottery?


----------

